# Rupture d'engagement réciproque MAM ?



## Jeyn (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes 
Cela fait longtemps que je vous lis , donc j espère que vous pourrez me répondre sur une question qui me turlupine 
Voilà je viens de signer un contrat avec des parents 
Ceux ci ne trouvaient pas d assistante maternelle , du coup ils ont signé un engagement réciproque avec une Mam pour septembre 2023
Je précise qu ils m avaient déjà contacté en mai , mais j étais pleine ; et quand ils ont vu qu une place se libérait chez moi , ils m ont de suite re téléphoné pour que j accueille leur bébé 
Là ils m ont donc appris que çà ne serait que jusqu au 8 juillet 2023 car Mam après ; Or ils auraient préféré me garder moi tout le temps 
De là , ils me disent que si ils font une rupture d engagement avec la Mam , celle ci leur demande un mois entier de salaire !
D où ma question , normalement c est un demi mois de salaire qui est dû lors d une rupture d engagement réciproque non ?????
Alors pourquoi cette Mam demande un mois ?
Merci d avance à celles qui auront la gentillesse de me répondre


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Décembre 2022)

Et bien tout dépend des conditions de la MAM....
Et si les parents ne veulent pas payer un mois de salaire, selon les modalités du contrat que propose la MAM, s'il n'y a pas 40000 clauses supérieures à la CCN, les PE commencent le contrat avec la MAM et ils rompent le contrat au bout d'une journée.
C'est pas classe mais des PE font ça avec des ass mat, et des Ass Mat font ça avec des PE.
Par contre qu'ils évitent de clamer sur tous les toits que c'est pour continuer avec vous...


----------



## Jeyn (5 Décembre 2022)

c est ce que je leur ai dit de faire ; oups pas biennnnnn 
Mais sont ils en droit de demander un mois de salaire en cas de rupture d engagement réciproque ?


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Décembre 2022)

Si c'est comme les contrats et qu'on peut mettre des clauses supérieures, pourquoi pas....
A voir l'avis des collègues.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais qu'ils se débrouillent j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas changer d'avis comme çà avec vous ???


----------



## Jeyn (5 Décembre 2022)

Merci Nanou , je vais attendre l avis d autres collègues 
Ce qui m interpelle c est que normalement on a la même convention collective ; moi dans mes engagements réciproques , c est un demi mois qui est dû en cas de rupture , donc quand les parents m ont dit que la mam réclamait un mois entier çà me semble bizarre ; après je n ai pas la science infuse


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Décembre 2022)

La convention collective, c'est la base pour tout le monde.
Après, plein de collègues mettent des clauses supérieures à la CCN dans leurs contrats. A partir du moment où les parents sont OK et signent...


----------



## Jeyn (5 Décembre 2022)

je ne penses pas ; déjà en mai ils me voulaient mais je n avais pas de places ; dès qu ils ont vu que j en avais une dans l heure qui suivait ils me rappelaient


----------



## Jeyn (5 Décembre 2022)

Nanou , je vais voir avec la maman si elle peut me faire voir ce fameux engagement , voir comment il est rédigé


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Je n'accepterai pas ce genre de proposition. Hors de question que je fasse à un collègue ce que je n'aimerais pas que l'on me fasse. Ce n'est que mon avis. J'ai déjà eu des demandes de ce type que j'ai toujours déclinées.


----------



## Mimipoupina (5 Décembre 2022)

La mam a sûrement une clause supérieure pour l'indemnité dûe en cas de non-respect de l'engagement réciproque, un demi-mois brut c'est juste le minimum légal, personne n'empêche de négocier plus ... et j'espère pour cette mam qu'il ne font pas de période d'essai pour éviter l'arnaque de "je met 1 jour et j'arrête" 😡


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Et j'ajoute que je ne donnerai certainement pas de conseils pour qu'un employeur floue une collègue (confier l'enfant une journée puis retrait de l'enfant pour ne pas devoir l'indemnité). Ce n'est pas confraternel et pas classe. Concernant ces employeurs, je me dis que si ils sont prêts à faire cela pour gagner quelques centaines d'euros et ne pas assumer leurs choix, ils seront capables de quoi avec moi dans le futur ?


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Décembre 2022)

@Jeyn 
Il faut voir effectivement si dans le contrat final il y a une période d'essai ou pas.
Et @Catie6432 , ta loyauté t'honore.... mais je pense que beaucoup n'ont pas ces états d'âme. De plus en plus d'Ass Mat regardent déjà leur propre intérêt ....  Et beaucoup n'auront pas de scrupules à faire ça. 
A chacun de savoir ce qu'il veut. C'est une idée. Après on adhère ou pas...
Mais j'ai déjà vu sur ce forum des collègues écrire qu'elles allaient commencer l'accueil et arrêter au bout d'un jour. Ce n'est pas plus classe vis à vis des PE...


----------



## Mimipoupina (5 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec @Catie6432


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas plus classe. C'est aussi minable à mes yeux.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Décembre 2022)

L'autre solution c'est que la maman en question demande un RDV avec l'ass mat de la MAM. 
Lui explique clairement qu'elle a trouvé quelqu'un d'autre qui est plus en phase avec sa zone géographique, savoir s'il est possible de rompre cet engagement sans frais.... vu que c'est avec 10 mois d'avance qu'elle annulerait.
Soit l'ass mat accepte car elle a 10 mois pour retrouver quelqu'un
Soit l'ass mat n'accepte pas et le PE la prévient oralement, qu'ils commenceront l'accueil mais le rompront dès qu'ils pourront.
Comme ça l'ass mat est prévenue !


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Catie je pense qu'on est trop honnêtes ... c'est pareil pour les collègues qui "volent" les contrats d'autres lors d'un remplacement CDD j'en ai connu et je désapprouve bien évidemment ... et oui que feront-ils avec vous à voir qd vous les aurez comme PE j'espère me tromper !!! et çà me fait toujours rigoler les ass mat qui disent "ils me veulent MOI" ! ma collègue a qd même dû démissionner avec une maman PE qui la voulait elle 🤣 !!! en tout cas je ne donne pas de conseils les PE se débrouillent je comprends que vous voulez le contrat mais pas au détriment d'une autre ! MAM ou pas et si ils doivent 1 mois de salaire et bien tant pis on ne connait pas les clauses donc abstenez-vous de vos conseils aux parents de rencontrer cette personne ...


----------



## Dodo2a (5 Décembre 2022)

Il y a fort à parier que si l engagement réciproque stipule 1 mois de salaire alors dans le futur contrat il y aura mentionné 1 mois de préavis donc ça reviendra  au même pour les parents .


----------



## liline17 (6 Décembre 2022)

en tant qu'AM, je serai d'accord pour négocier avec le PE, pour une grande baisse de la prime, car je préfère être prévenue longtemps à l'avance pour avoir le temps de trouver un bon contrat.
Je ne pense pas que je renoncerai à la totalité de la somme, à cause du temps passé pour la rédaction, la signature du contrat, le désistement ect...
Il doit y avoir un grand manque d'AM par chez toi pour que les PE signent aussi longtemps à l'avance, ça devrai permettre à la MAM de trouver un remplaçant assez facilement


----------



## Capri95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 

Méfiez-vous ! c'est un coup bas .. en gros ils ont pris l'assistante maternelle pour une "pomme" 🍎 .. je vous souhaite de ne pas être "la poire" 🍐de la suite de votre collaboration avec ces PE.
Bonne continuation


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

@Capri95 
Une réponse pleine de vitamines 
Salade de fruits prévue aujourd’hui ?


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

attention quand même... la rupture abusive de la période d'essai ça existe...
donc avant de donner un conseil plus que douteux et répréhensible pour les prud'hommes...

de plus leur comportement en dit quand même long sur le respect et des documents qu'ils signent et du respect qu'ils peuvent avoir pour une am...

perso non je ne signe pas si ils sont prêt a faire ça a la mam qui vous dit qu'ils ne vous feront pas de coup bas quand ils n'auront plus besoin de vous... accepteriez-vous qu'un pe vous fasse la même entourloupe ? je ne crois pas...
à méditer....


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Et bien je ne pensais pas me faire huée pour une simple question 
Ma question première était est ce normal de demander 1 mois de salaire en cas de rupture d engagement,  alors que  habituellement c'est un demi mois ? 
Hormis Nanou , personne d autre ne m a répondu 
Après pour la suite, je me fiche complètement que la petite aille en mam en septembre 2023, quoiqu il en soit mon contrat s'arrêtera en juillet 2023 ce qui me laisse amplement le temps de trouver un autre accueil. Et oui nous ne sommes pas nombreuses et les places sont comptées.  Par contre je n apprécies guère qu on me dise que je suis le genre d assmat qui pique les contrats des autres ... j'ai toujours été réglo et honnête dans mon travail , résultat en octobre j ai perdu 2 contrats l un à la suite de l autre car trouvé place en crèche et licenciement annoncé par téléphone ! Au bout d'un mois de garde . Je vous laisse imaginer la situation financière tendue .... 
Bref je posais une simple question et direct j ai été jugée,  j avoues que pour le coup je suis déçue 😞


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

comme déjà dit la ccn n'est qu'un minimum
donc oui la même à le droit de demander +, le parent à signé c'est qu'il est d'accord

donc oui si le pe renonce à la mam il devra bien verser 1 mois de salaire en dédommagement..


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Je rajouterais que j ai prévenu ces parents qu à la fin de mon contrat , ils auront toutes les indemnités de licenciement,  CP etc à me devoir aussi . Donc que c est à eux de réfléchir.  Soit ils font une rupture avec la mam et paie ce qu'ils leur doivent , soit ils restent avec la mam et me paieront moi ce qu ils me doivent . Quoiqu'il en soit quelle que soit leur décision ils devront payer quand même.  Et perso je ne vais pas attendre leur réponse,  je cherche déjà pour pas me retrouver dans la panade


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Merci à toi


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

les réactions vive ont surtout été pour celles qui disaient de poser l'enfant 1 journée a la mam pour rompre ensuite et ainsi ne pas devoir l'indemnité...

de plus vous demandez a la maman de voir le document signé... or désolée de vous dire ça mais ce document ne vous regarde en rien... car là ça fait vraiment l'am qui veut voir comment le document est rédigé pour trouver "la faille" et rendre l'engagement caduque... et non cela ne se fait pas non plus


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> comme déjà dit la ccn n'est qu'un minimum
> donc oui la même à le droit de demander +, le parent à signé c'est qu'il est d'accord
> 
> donc oui si le pe renonce à la mam il devra bien verser 1 mois de salaire en dédommagement..


Merci 😉


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> les réactions vive ont surtout été pour celles qui disaient de poser l'enfant 1 journée a la mam pour rompre ensuite et ainsi ne pas devoir l'indemnité...
> 
> de plus vous demandez a la maman de voir le document signé... or désolée de vous dire ça mais ce document ne vous regarde en rien... car là ça fait vraiment l'am qui veut voir comment le document est rédigé pour trouver "la faille" et rendre l'engagement caduque... et non cela ne se fait pas non plus


Je ne lui ai pas demandé et je ne le ferais pas


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

Jeyn a dit: 


> Je rajouterais que j ai prévenu ces parents qu à la fin de mon contrat , ils auront toutes les indemnités de licenciement,  CP etc à me devoir aussi . Donc que c est à eux de réfléchir.  Soit ils font une rupture avec la mam et paie ce qu'ils leur doivent , soit ils restent avec la mam et me paieront moi ce qu ils me doivent . Quoiqu'il en soit quelle que soit leur décision ils devront payer quand même.  Et perso je ne vais pas attendre leur réponse,  je cherche déjà pour pas me retrouver dans la panade


je ne comprends pas tu as signé quelque chose avec eux? car si ils restent avec la mam pourquoi te devraient ils quelque chose?


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

Jeyn a dit: 


> Nanou , je vais voir avec la maman si elle peut me faire voir ce fameux engagement , voir comment il est rédigé


c'est pourtant vous qui l'avez écrit...


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> je ne comprends pas tu as signé quelque chose avec eux? car si ils restent avec la mam pourquoi te devraient ils quelque chose?


Alors oui j ai signé un contrat avec eux pour du 12 déc 2022 au 8 juillet 2023 . Avec la mam çà commence en septembre 2023 . Ils avaient donc besoin avant.  Donc ils devront me licencier en juillet et donc auront la fin de contrat à sortir


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> c'est pourtant vous qui l'avez écrit...


Je l ai écrit mais c est pas pour autant que je l ai fait. Comme on dit la nuit porte conseil


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Je ne comprends donc pas l'intérêt de votre post. En effet pourquoi vous questionner sur des choses qui ne vous concernent en rien si vous avez décidé de ne pas poursuivre avec ces employeurs au delà du mois de juillet ? Et la encore ce n'est pas clair : perso je ne vais attendre leur réponse. Je cherche déjà ....
Difficile de vous suivre.


----------



## liline17 (6 Décembre 2022)

de toute façon, ils te devront tes CP (ou ICCP) qu'ils te gardent, ou pas, la seule différence est dans le paiement de la rupture d'engagement réciproque, ou pas.
Dans toutes les situations, je pense que de dire les choses, le plus vite possible est le mieux,
 pour quelle raison, elle voudrait renoncer à la MAM si tu as une place de libre?
si c'est parce que la MAM est un peu plus loin de chez elle, on peut penser qu'elle va prioriser ses interêts et que tu risque d'être déçue, si c'est parce qu'elle pense que tu sera une meilleur AM que l'autre, alors, ça peut être une raison tout à fait légitime


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

1) Oui il est parfaitement légal de négocier une indemnité plus importante en cas de rupture d'ER. De plus cela veut dire que la MAM, elle aussi, s'engage à verser cette indemnité si c'est elle qui rompt l'ER.

2) Je trouve bien surprenant d'avoir signé un ER avec une collègue qui ne pouvait prendre bébé qu'à partir de juillet 23 alors que manifestement ils avaient besoin d'un mode d'accueil dès decembre 22. Il y avait quand même très forte chance qu'ils trouvent un autre mode d'accueil en attendant et, dans l'interêt de l'enfant, souhaiter poursuivre avec celui ci, se désengageant donc. Peut être que la MAM habituellement n'a pas une clause si importante (le double du minimum) mais l'ayant sentie venir... franchement c'est justice. Pourquoi avoir tenu à s'engager si c'est pour se dédire ensuite? Que diraient ils eux mêmes si la MAM leur faisait ce coup là?

3) En tant qu'AM qui fait la transition (jusqu'à preuve du contraire), d'autant plus parce que j'aurais du parti pris (s'ils trouvent une solution avantageuse pour eux ils me garderont), je me contenterai de leur dire de bien relire tous les documents qu'ils ont, de prendre conseille auprès du RPE si ils veulent ou même de contacter la MAM rapidement (s'ils le font tôt peut être que celle ci acceptera une négo autour de l'indemnité) mais non, absolument pas, je ne lirai pas moi même leur doc et ne les aiderais encore moins à arnaquer la MAM. De plus s'ils acceptaient d'agir ainsi, de façon malhonnête, je serais en droit de me demander s'ils ne vont pas être malhonnête avec moi aussi le moment venu. Sans compter que si elle a pensé à une indemnité plus importante, on peut penser qu'elle aura aussi pensé à mettre un préavis dès le 1er jour du contrat et sans période d'essai de manière à s'assurer d'avoir le versement du mois complet justement, et ça aussi c'est justice.

Tu l'as compris je les laisserais se débrouiller sans intervenir.

Mais pour éviter ce genre de blague, perso, tous mes contrats sont avec un préavis dès le début du contrat et plus long, et l'indemnité de rupture est due du début du contrat à 9 mois à 10% puis seulement 1/80eme ainsi celui qui me prendrait pour un bouche trou sans me le dire me paiera comme un CDD avec indemnité de précarité... Si ça permet aux PE de mieux integrer l'importance de ne pas jouer aux chaises musicales avec les modes d'accueil pour leur bébé c'est déjà ça de gagné.


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 , ce n est pas moi qui décide de ne pas poursuivre , c'est les parents car ils ont signés avec la mam pour septembre. Ils sont jeunes parents,  ils ont paniqué de ne pas trouver et donc signé avec la mam . Maintenant c est à eux de voir , soit ils rompent l engagement avec la mam pour continuer avec moi soit ils me licencient en juillet pour continuer avec la mam
Mais en aucun cas c'est moi qui ai décidé d un arrêt en juillet... donc il est normal que je prennes les devants dans ma recherche non ?
Ma question était de savoir si c était autorisé de demander un mois pour une rupture d'engagement 
Une simple question qui a pour effet de me faire limite fustigée


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Donc oui c'est légal de demander plus sur un ER ou un contrat, tant que c'est ecrit noir sur blanc et signé des 2 parties: c'est une nego.

Oui tu as raison de commencer à chercher un autre contrat pour cet été MAIS si ces PE finallement décident de poursuivre avec toi tu ne pourras pas les obliger à te licencier. Il te faudra alors choisir (et renoncer à l'un des 2). Si tu choisi le nouveau il faudra demissionner, te passer de prime de rupture et voir toutes tes ARE suspendues pour minimum 4 mois. Mon conseil est de chercher, passer des entretiens mais ne signer aucun ER tant que tu n'as pas de lettre de rupture en main pour ce contrat là sinon tu seras très embettée.

Perso, ma ligne de conduite a toujours été de préserver le contrat déjà en cours... même si quelques fois financièrement et pour la pérennité de mon activité ça ne m'a pas arrangé du tout...


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

Jeyn a dit: 


> @Catie6432 , ce n est pas moi qui décide de ne pas poursuivre , c'est les parents car ils ont signés avec la mam pour septembre. Ils sont jeunes parents,  ils ont paniqué de ne pas trouver et donc signé avec la mam . Maintenant c est à eux de voir , soit ils rompent l engagement avec la mam pour continuer avec moi soit ils me licencient en juillet pour continuer avec la mam
> Mais en aucun cas c'est moi qui ai décidé d un arrêt en juillet... donc il est normal que je prennes les devants dans ma recherche non ?
> Ma question était de savoir si c était autorisé de demander un mois pour une rupture d'engagement
> Une simple question qui a pour effet de me faire limite fustigée


le truc en fait, c'est que ta demande en elle même n'aurait pas du être posée... je m'explique

oui j'ai bien compris maintenant que ta demande tiens plus de la curiosité pur que de la tentative d'arnaque de la mam
cela dit le fait que la mam demande 1/2 mois ou 1 mois complet (ou même 2 mois) ne te regarde en rien en fait...

cela dit maintenant je me pose la question si les am ne devraient pas faire de même... (demander + en ER que le 1/2 mois) car quand tu as réservé 1 place de longue date et que les pe te lâchent au dernier moment... 1/2 mois en dédommagement ça fait peanuts au regard de la perte financière subie....


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda merci de tes réponses 
Enfin une réponse claire à ma question initiale,  je me coucherais moins bête je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais négocier sur l'engagement 
Ensuite hier soir je leur ai bien dit de réfléchir à tout ça et rapidement su possible
Nous avons fait un cdi temps incomplet mais il est bien noté sur le contrat date de fin au 8 juillet.  Donc dans ce cas c est eux qui devront me licencier ?


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> le truc en fait, c'est que ta demande en elle même n'aurait pas du être posée... je m'explique
> 
> oui j'ai bien compris maintenant que ta demande tiens plus de la curiosité pur que de la tentative d'arnaque de la mam
> cela dit le fait que la mam demande 1/2 mois ou 1 mois complet (ou même 2 mois) ne te regarde en rien en fait...
> ...


En fait c est surtout que je ne savais pas qu on pouvait négocier l indemnité dû en cas de rupture d'engagement.  Pour moi c était toujours un demi mois de salaire pour tout le monde . Çà m'a juste interpellé d où ma question. Ce n était surtout pas pour mettre à mal la mam , je ne suis pas comme ça 
Par contre, maintenant sachant ça,  je vais revoir mes engagements réciproques futurs et négocier aussi


----------



## liline17 (6 Décembre 2022)

Pas certaine qu'ils soient obligés de te licencier puisque c'est un CDI.
Je serai à ta place, je proposerai un avenant avec un préavis de 2 mois, afin d'avoir plus de temps pour trouver un autre contrat, si ils se décident pour la mam.
Tu peux aussi supprimer la période d'essai et augmenter le temps du préavis, afin d'éviter de se faire licencier après le premier jour, certains le font pour ne pas payer l'indemnité de rupture


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Cette rep


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@liline17 , merci du conseil , ce n est pas bête du tout , je vais voir çà


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Cette réponse vous l'aviez déjà eue. Ce qui fait réagir c'est donner à cet employeur le conseil de ne confier son enfant qu'une journée à la mam pour sucrer l'indemnité de rupture de l'engagement réciproque. Et d'ailleurs dans un de vos posts vous admettez vous même que c'est pas bien sûr un ton qui se veut humoristique. Et ensuite on lit que vous ne voulez pas donner suite et cherchez un autre acc


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Accueil. Alors pourquoi avoir donné ce conseil ?


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 étant donné qu aujourd'hui vous avez l air d avoir envie de vous en prendre à quelqu un , je ne prendrais plus la peine de vous répondre
À noter que @Nanou91 a aussi suggéré çà et vous ne lui dites rien 
Je ne suis pas sur ce forum pour me faire lynchée 
J ai eu ma réponse de la part de personnes sérieuses et agréables et je les en remercies
Maintenant pour être bien claire , ce contrat se finira en juillet ou peut être pas , c est les parents qui décideront quoi faire . Çà ne me regarde pas


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Un CDI n’a pas de date de fin par définition ⛔️


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Décembre 2022)

@Caro35 
Un CDI n'a pas de date de fin .. "officielle"....
Mais tout le monde sait bien que le contrat se finit sur le principe quand l'enfant entre à l'école.
Moi j'ai un contrat en CDI je sais pertinemment qu'il va se finir le 31/08/2023


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Oui @Nanou91
On sait bien sûr a priori la date de fin mais elle n’apparaît pas sur le contrat.

@Jeyn « Nous avons fait un cdi temps incomplet mais il est bien noté sur le contrat date de fin au 8 juillet. »
Non on ne note pas de date de fin sur un contrat CDI.


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

La date de fin à été mise pour le calcul de la mensu . Donc effectivement ça ne joue pas , toutefois si les parents décident de la mettrent en mam c est eux qui devront me licencier , et si ils décident l inverse payer la rupture à la mam et me garder , nous ferons un avenant , c est çà ?


----------



## Mimipoupina (6 Décembre 2022)

Pour info @Jeyn  je t'ai repondu en #11  je t'ai l'info du dédommagement qui se négocie au montant que l'on veut donc apparemment ma réponse ne t'ai pas parvenue hier soir ...


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Pour le calcul de la mensu , mais j ai vérifié ça n apparaît pas sur le contrat, il n y a pas de date de fin


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Mimipoupina effectivement je n avais pas vu ta réponse,  désolée


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Avant de partir pour l école.  Et oui me reste plus qu une perisco pour le moment,  un petit mea culpa
J admet que je n ai pas été très claire dans mon post initial , et que j ai été maladroite dans certaines de mes réponses, je m en excuse auprès de celles qui pourraient l avoir mal interprété 
J aime beaucoup ce forum , il est source d inspiration, et c est toujours agréable de le lire
Je vous souhaite une bonne "pause" repas


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Décembre 2022)

J'espère que vous avez bien calculé votre mensualisation avec cette histoire de fin de contrat en juillet ???


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Oui , contrat année incomplète,  contrat prof , total de 30 semaines du 12 déc au 8 juillet 2023. 2 semaines de CP pour moi , 4 semaines d absence planifié pour eux.  Pour un 35h sur 5 jours @angèle1982


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Alors pour moi il y a un souci: un CDI c'est un Contrat à Durée *Indéterminé* cela veut dire qu'on ne connait pas la date de fin. 
On ne peut pas avoir un CDI avec une date de fin car alors ça devient un CDD: Contrat à Durée *Determinée.*
Sauf que pour nous il semble toujours qu'un CDD ne soit possible QUE dans un cas de remplacement du mode d'accueil, or le futur mode d'accueil n'ayant pas encore commencé ça ne peut pas être un remplacement.

Dans une telle situation ce que je ferais:

- un CDI (puisque c'est le seul possible)
- avec 2 mois de préavis dès le 1er jour d'accueil ainsi tu auras plus de temps pour pouvoir t'engager avec une autre Famille s'ils confirment la rupture au 8 juillet (ou avant ou après), ça oblige a plus d'anticipation.
- comme c'est un CDI oui ils seront bien obligés de faire une rupture de contrat par retrait d'enfant dans le respect du préavis
- je négocierais à minima la prime de rupture due dès le 1er jour d'accueil (sans attendre 9 mois d'ancienneté)
- dans cette situation, en particulier ce serait même une nego pour obtenir 10% de prime de rupture entre 1 jour et 9 mois d'ancienneté car si tu étais une salariée lambda on ferait un CDD et tu aurais alors droit à une prime de précarité de 10% et ne serais pas tenue de continuer au delà du 8 juillet.

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est que 
- un contrat ne peux pas être en défaveur d'un salarié au regard des lois qui régissent son métier (la CCN par exemple)
- donc quand rien n'est stipulé dans un contrat c'est la CCN qui s'applique à minima par défaut
- il est donc possible de négocier son contrat, que l'on soit PE ou AM, mais tout ce qui serait considéré comme supérieur à la CCN doit être notifié noir sur blanc et de préférence précisé noir sur blanc que c'est une clause supérieure à la CCN, ainsi chaque partie signataires est forcément au courant et d'accord avec cette clause.

Attention dans notre métier où nous ne dépendons pas directement du Code du Travail mais du Code de la Famille + certains points du Code du Travail + notre CCN, on garde à l'esprit qu'une clause doit respecter une notion élémentaire de notre profession: l’intérêt de l'enfant accueilli reste supérieur. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle tous nos contrats sont des CDI par défaut car un CDD est beaucoup trop verrouillant, empêcherait financièrement l'une des 2 parties de stopper le contrat même si ce serait mieux pour l'enfant.

Tu vois d'ailleurs dans ton cas aujourd'hui que ces Parents semblent se rendre compte (ouf!) que ce serait mieux pour leur enfant de rester chez toi et par défaut j'ai tendance à dire qu'ils ont surement raison car la question financière (ne pas payer un mois dans le vide) n'est pas du tout suffisante pour expliquer à un bébé "Tiens, depuis 8 mois tu es chez Nounou et X copains, mais à partir de la semaine prochaine tu devras t'habituer à une autre Nounou, un autre environnement, d'autres copains... parce qu'on avait fait ce choix là avant de rencontrer ta première Nounou". Un changement d'AM, à mon sens, devrait toujours être seulement en cas de force majeur (et bien sur ça peut arriver).


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda , je te remercie pour tes conseils 
Alors pour le contrat j ai bien fait un cdi , la date de fin n y apparaît pas , je m en suis juste servi pour faire le calcul de la mensualisation
Pour les 2 mois de préavis,  en effet je vais les mettre, je n ai pas envie de me retrouver à chercher en urgence en juillet 
En ce qui concerne l'indemnité de rupture j ai le droit d en négocier une ? Alors que je ne serait pas à 9 mois d ancienneté ? 
Désolé pour les questions c'est la 1ère fois que je me retrouve avec un cas particulier comme ça 
Et pour finir , oui je leur ai dit qu'il serait dommage de changer en juillet , alors que j aurais leur fille bébé,  elle a 5 mois , et qu elle va grandir avec nounou , s y attacher etc ... enfin tout ce que tu dis 
Maintenant à eux de voir ...


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Attention tu dis que "tu as fait" puis que "tu vas mettre" mais si le contrat est déjà signé tu ne peux rien modifier sans passer par un Avenant.


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Attention tu dis que "tu as fait" puis que "tu vas mettre" mais si le contrat est déjà signé tu ne peux rien modifier sans passer par un Avenant.


Oui j ai bien compris par avenant 😉


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Et bien sur qui dit Avenant veut dire négociation qui doit d'abord etre accepté par les PE, rien ne les oblige à accepter.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Jeyn a dit: 


> Nous avons fait un cdi temps incomplet mais il est bien noté sur le contrat date de fin au 8 juillet.





Jeyn a dit: 


> mais j ai vérifié ça n apparaît pas sur le contrat, il n y a pas de date de fin


Sans commentaire


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Je me doute oui . Mais bon si ils acceptent pas ils vont se retrouver dans la panade sans assmat car nous sommes toutes pleines par chez moi. Sauf moi là exceptionnellement car 2 employeurs m ont fait un mauvais coup 😔


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Sans commentaire


J ai bien dit que j avais vérifié que la date n y etait pas non ? Faut il que je vous scanne le contrat pour que vous arrêtiez de vous en prendre à moi ??
Çà devient pesant là


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Certes mais si ton contrat est déjà signé tu serai alors obligée de demissionner si tu ne veux pas l'honorer... et perdre minimum 4 mois d'ARe


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda Si ils refusent , j honorerais le présent contrat


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Bien sur tu fais comme tu veux mais perso au même titre que je n'aprécies pas qu'on revienne sur un contrat, un accord, je ne demande jamais de modification après coup. Je me mange ma bêtise et en prends bonne note pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Donc si tu n'es pas prete à démissionner s'ils refusent tu n'as donc pas dans les faits d'argument qui fasse le poids pour négocier.

Perso dans une telle situation je ne rentrerais pas dans une telle négo après coup car je pense que c'est une mauvaise façon de commencer une bonne collaboration, ils pourraient se sentir piegés.
Bien sur légallement tu as le droit de tenter mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée sauf pour une chose: le préavis, tu peux argumenter que ce n'est pas une clause superieure en tant que telle mais plutot une clause particulière car tu leur devrais aussi ce préavis rallongé.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

On veut bien t’aider mais tu te contredis, je préfère laisser tomber, désolée

Et il me semble qu’un contrat se signe le premier jour de l’adaptation. Je dis ça, je ne dis rien.


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Pardon, j'espère que je ne t'ai pas blessée car quand je dis "je me mange ma betise", sans est une que d'avoir pas reflechi à tout les tenants et aboutissants avant de decider mais rassure toi des bêtises j'en ai mangé plus d'une moi même, ce n'est pas péjoratif du tout, l'idée de ce forum est de s'entre aider justement à reflechie ensemble.
Il se trouve que nous avons devié de ta question initiale pour te donner quelque recommandations mais elles arrivent un peu tard pour ce contrat là. ce n'est pas grave ;-)


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Comme je l ai dit je vais laisser le contrat tel quel , et advienne que pourra
Cdi 35h année incomplète et c est tout 
Comme çà c'est réglé,  et je verrais en juillet ce qu'il se passera


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda ce n est pas toi


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Tu as gagné une ⭐️ c’est cool


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Super , alors question bête,  çà sert à quoi les étoiles 🌟 ?


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

a faire joli


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Ça montre ta participation au forum


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda vais l accrocher à mon sapin alors 😅🤣
@Caro35 OK merci . Je vais rester sur le forum,  je ne vais pas partir sur des malentendus . D autant que c est mon sujet de lecture le matin au petit dej 😁


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Tant mieux 
On est déjà bien seule en journée, ça fait toujours plaisir d’échanger avec des adultes et en plus ce sont des collègues qui connaissent notre métier !


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

En effet on est bien seule en journée et moi j ai le malheur d être dans une commune où les assmats ne sont pas sociables malheureusement,  en gros c'est chacune dans son coin. Dommage


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Idem pour moi
Chacune dans son coin, même aux ateliers du RPE, on dirait qu’on est plus concurrentes que collègues. C’est pour ça que je préfère le forum ! 😊


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Ah bah çà va ça me rassure,  suis pas toute seule ouf


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Décembre 2022)

Oh que non à part ma collègue binôme (à une époque) elle est désormais à la retraite mais continue avec une fratrie ! et une autre avec laquelle je ne suis pas toujours d'accord les autres je ne m'en occupe pas une m'a tiré dans les pattes au RAM !!! alors non vous n'êtes pas seule !!!


----------



## Jeyn (6 Décembre 2022)

Comme on dit vaut mieux être seule que mal accompagnée 😉
À mon avis avec celles de mon village je ne serait pas à l'abri que çà arrive ... déjà qu à l école elles devisagent et ne connaissent pas le bonjour 🤣


----------



## Capri95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Eh oui j'ai la même amabilité de certaine collègues, dont une qui est fort antipathique 😑 
Je ne comprend pas, un bonjour ne mange pas de pain, cela fait des années que nous nous croisons au REP ou devant l'école, mais jamais un seul "bonjour" une vraie porte de prison, elle ferait gelée un iceberg en s'asseyant dessus. 🥶🤪 
D'ailleurs et de mémoire quand j'avais commencé le métier, j'avais entendu une réflexion venant de sa part du genre " pourquoi elle laisse pleurer le bébé ?" on ne laisse pas un bébé pleuré comme ça.. bla,bla,bla.
Ce quelle ne savait pas c'est que cette petite avait des coliques et quand la petite à commencé à pleurer,  j'étais devant l'école pour attendre sa sœur, donc pas beaucoup de solution.
J'ai fais semblant de ne pas entendre ces réflexions à la c.. !
Je pense surtout quelle avait peur que je ne vienne empiéter sur son secteur ! chose que je fais aujourd'hui puisque je cherche une louloute dans cette école. 🤫😜


----------

